# Paint estimating software



## Jim Harmon (Oct 18, 2010)

Can anyone give me feedback on the PEP estimating software? Does anyone have any recommendations on paint estimating software that they have been very satisfied with, is user friendly and produces nice looking, accurate estimates?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

My philosophy


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The developer of PEP is a member here, check this thread. If you click on their name, you will see their contact info, PEP has not been here for a while.

We also have another member who has developed software, check this thread.

I did a demo of ELMs and really liked it, it was just more than I needed. You might want to check it out.

And welcome to the forum, feel free to post an intro here and meet the gang!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use the BM software, it was free.

If you know Excel then you will like it, if not you most likely won't.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PEP is okay, I have it and don 't use it any longer. If your know your production numbers and costs, Ben Moore's free "Job Cost Estimator" is easier and ...well....FREE.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rcon said:


> My philosophy


Ive tried the BM software but?? I'm more of a rcon type guy


----------



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

I wanted to try this specialty software but it sounds like Jobber is the ticket so far for me. I don't like not being able to call support...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

shamrockbear said:


> I wanted to try this specialty software but it sounds like Jobber is the ticket so far for me. I don't like not being able to call support...


@shamrockbear your resurrecting 12 year old threads.. Just saying. Check the dates.😉


----------

